

 Real or Fake? - 11,400% Generator Efficiency - gaustin
http://www.josephnewman.com/

======
ChuckMcM
Fake, see 'laws of thermodynamics' [1]

Although its even easier to understand why its fake when you consider the
claim 'pumped 300,000 gallons of water with 44 watts of power'. A gallon of
water weighs approximately 3,6 Kg. Lets say the pump changes the elevation of
the water by one foot or .304 meters. We can compute the potential energy [2]
in that water as W = mgh where m is the mass, g the nominal gravitational
constant, and h is the height difference. So 3.6 kg/gal * 300,000 gal * .3
meters * 9.81 m/s is 3,178,440 joules. One joule per second it also a 'watt
second.'

Hydro-electric generation is roughly 40% efficient a small pico-hydro [3] unit
that drained those 300,000 gallons in an hour would convert that 3,178,440
joules into slightly more than 1.25 million joules of electrical energy over
an hour or about 353 watt-hrs. Removing the 44 watts needed to power it you
would have 300 watts of "free" energy. Build 10 of these and you would get 3KW
of free energy which you could start selling to the power company at 5 cents a
kW-Hr. Every time you had enough money to build a new engine you could add
that to the power plant. Each engine adds $.005/hr of income, Once you've got
a thousand engines build you're making $5/hr, all day and all night, at 10,000
engines you're making $50/hr and at 100,000 engines you're making $500/hr. At
a million engines you're making $5,000/hr while they recirculate a few hundred
thousand gallons of water amongst them selves and generate endless profit for
you.

Except Mr Newman not only isn't a billionare he's pandering for money. It's
fake. QED.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potential_energy>

[3] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_hydro>

